# looking for bare boat in warm water



## shipley (May 13, 2001)

looking to charter a 40'' or larger sailboat in warm water (carib or other) over the next 3 weeks. want to charter boat for 1 week. have sailed over 30 years and currently sail own boat in San Francisco bay. any one know of any place i can do a last minute booking with?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have a 1997 Oceanis 381 in Tortola. Call 972-771-8145 for deatils or visit www.yachtlease.net Boat is owned by 3 partners, not a charter company. Jeff.


----------



## shipley (May 13, 2001)

thx you. wife and i looking to take our son and friend on warm water/island cruise before he goes off to college. just got time off from busy work schedule - last minute. we''ll need to do it before middle of july. i''ll check it out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a S/O Jeanneau 40 with VIP in St. Thomas. If interested I am sure we can set something up. 
e-mail [email protected]

John _/)_/)_/)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My e-mail has been down so I am not sure if you have repsonded to my information. The boat is available. If you are interested please call 248-655-4290 weekdays.

Regards,

John_/)_/)_/)


----------

